
QGtkStyle now part of Qt - rms
http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/09/05/qgtkstyle-now-part-of-qt/
======
andrewf
Excellent. It always stunk that Qt tried to look like a first class citizen on
Windows and Mac OS X but not the dominant Linux desktop.

